# Firefox 62.0 slowing my system



## debodun (Sep 14, 2018)

Even since this version of Firefox installed itself, I've been having problems with slow loading pages (like FB) and intermittent freezing (especially pages that use Flash). My OS is Windows 7 - 64 bit and I have a 1.86 GHZ CPU and 3 GB RAM.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2018)

I do think you can download the previous version that was working.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I do think you can download the previous version that was working.



I probably could, but them it would just automatically update itself.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 16, 2018)

I had the same problem so I switched to Opera.  It's a little different and took some getting used to, but I like it a lot better.  It's based on Chrome.  I still have Firefox on my PC, but Opera is the browser I use now.

Don


----------



## kburra (Sep 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I probably could, but them it would just automatically update itself.



Had same problem but the new vresion stopped many of my ADDONS working so went back......and now have set Firefox not to update, there are other options (See pic)..to get to this option on the toolbar click TOOLS.OPTIONS ,ADVANCED and make your choice>


----------

